# Don't be a stranger!!! (WCG and Folding)



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Greetings 

As you know the Base Camp WCG contribution ends on Thursday.
So far it has been a great success I think and also great fun. 

Anyway the reason for this thread is to say.......

I have started up a new team venture, starting again at DC from scratch as it were, and I have set up a forum for the new little team.

Now, I am not trying to recruit here.

I just want to say that it would be great if some of you folks stopped by our forum, just to shoot the breeze, have fun and talk about the work etc.

You don't have to crunch with us to register and chat with us 

This message goes out to all crunchers be it you guys or the Folding crew.

The added forum activity would be great fun and would help me get the ball rolling as it were.

So don't be a stranger.......stop on by 

The link is the top one in my sig 

P.S.....Can some of you spread the word to the Folding crew===don't wanna smap the board with a double-post 

Happy crunching!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

We got stats!!!

Don't think you need worry~































yet


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been over there a couple of times. You have a friendly little crew over there. I'll be sure to stop by and say hello on occasion.

No worries about recruiting. TPU members are quite loyal.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

I know.....but you know how anal some websites can be about linkys and stuff


----------



## A novice (Oct 31, 2009)

Vaio have you got beer at the new forum


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 1, 2009)

Of course........we are an amenable bunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

let the smapping begin.  joined


----------

